# Rate the Avatar above you!



## White Fox (Mar 21, 2006)

please rate the avatar above you on a scale of 1 to 10, also explain why you gave that rating.

ex, 6/10 too intense for me!

get it? ok go


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 21, 2006)

White Fox a 10 I love animated ones and yours is one of the best on MT.
Wish I could do that.
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 21, 2006)

Terry, that picture of you and your kids is wonderful - it speaks to your focus in life and in training.  I like ya!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 21, 2006)

Georgia, I have always enjoyed your avatars.  They show beauty and grace and when I look at them I find them comforting.  Definite 10!


----------



## hemi (Mar 21, 2006)

Lisa I have to give that a 10, its just cool looking Crazy mean poodle


----------



## ppko (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice patch like the style I will give your patch a 9/10


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 21, 2006)

I would give your patch 9/10 too PPKO, just because I like simplicity.  TW


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 21, 2006)

ppko, I like your patch as well. Its very well done and pleasing to the eyes. Well done, a 9/10 for yours as well.

7sm


----------



## Drac (Mar 21, 2006)

7starmantis..I give you a 9..If it was in color a 10...


----------



## bignick (Mar 21, 2006)

Drac...Let's go 8/10....probably one of the most consistent avatar on the board


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 21, 2006)

Drac, I give you a 10 as it's the perfect match to your user name.

Robyn :asian:

Oops, someone got there post in before me.  Okay, bignick, I give you a 7 (only 7 as I don't know who the guy is), but he is big and patriotic.


----------



## Brother John (Mar 21, 2006)

9/10
Opal....
it's CUTE and it blinks....pretty cool.


Your Brother
John


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 21, 2006)

Bother John, looks like the little guy is ready to kick some @$$! 

10/10


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 21, 2006)

Brother John... Ninja Penguin... what more is there to say? ... 8/10 

Ok HKPhooey beat me to the punch... 

Always loved the cartoon when I was a kid. Especially Spot (the cat) who helped him more times than he realized. 

Ling-bing-ding-doh! 

8/10


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 21, 2006)

Lessee... Bat, cool.  Moon.  Not bad.

Clip art like quality... eh...

8 outta 10 Caver.  Mostly cuz I like bats.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 21, 2006)

Techno - Pirates rule!   The Jolly Roger is my favorite of the Pirate Flags because of the swords crossing - and R is my favorite letter!  ARRRRRRR!!!!

10 because it flutters.


----------



## Sapper6 (Mar 21, 2006)

shesulsa,

your's is hot.  she looks to kick *** on the street and in bed.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 21, 2006)

Sapper6 - 

I *love* dragons - very cool!


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Mar 21, 2006)

Techno, I like the one with you in the leather jacket more so I give you a 6/10! :asian: 

:ninja:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 21, 2006)

Fallen Ninja said:
			
		

> Techno, I like the one with you in the leather jacket more so I give you a 6/10! :asian:
> 
> :ninja:


 
Very nice, Fallen Ninja. I can't rate it out of 10 because I can't see it well enough - but it looks a cut above average.


----------



## Carol (Mar 21, 2006)

10

Jonathan Randall, your avatar is beautiful and timeless.

Props to you for spotlighting the image of a lady martial artist.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 21, 2006)

lady kaur, I'll give you an 8 because I like anime. 2 points off because she's over-dressed for hentai... :uhyeah:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 21, 2006)

Kreth I love the Kiss aviator it is a classic by itself but with you attached to it, it become twice the score so I'll give you a 20 on a scale to 10.
terry


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 21, 2006)

Terry, yours is a 10 because a man who loves his children and isn't ashamed to show the world deserves the highest ranking they can get. Kudos. :asian:


----------



## bignick (Mar 21, 2006)

MA-Caver...hmmm...I'm gonna go 6...you should jazz it up once in a while...put up a cave pic...


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2006)

Nick...im going for a 10 here, very...um...American, plus gotta love the big guys, (who is he, looks like a wrestler or something?)


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 21, 2006)

10 for scarring me


----------



## ppko (Mar 21, 2006)

I always like the avatars that you have although they are ussually penguins so I will give you a 9


----------



## bignick (Mar 21, 2006)

Come on, people....Hacksaw Jim Duggan,  although I forgive Sarah, probably not all familiar with the 1980's Pro Wrestling scene in America....


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 22, 2006)

I know my av is all religious...but I decided to keep it there till the end of the lenten period...to remind me that love conquers all!

As for big nick...pass me the plank...you get a eleventeen out of eleventeen fo old uncle Jim!




Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## ppko (Mar 22, 2006)

Bignick I knew I recognized him from somewhere just couldn't figure it out, Savage I will give you a 8 for the beuaty of the pic.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 22, 2006)

PPKO you get an 8 out of 10 for the Simplicity and Functionality of the image you chose.


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 22, 2006)

What can I say, Techno + Pirates = Wicked electronic badass's eating beef jerky and rollin' the high seas.  Love the animated gif action.


----------



## Carol (Mar 22, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> lady kaur, I'll give you an 8 because I like anime. 2 points off because she's over-dressed for hentai... :uhyeah:


 
Bwaaahaaaahaaaa!!!!!! 

Awww Kreth.  This isn't the Dark Kingdom.  (not like I've ever been in there...)


----------



## Kreth (Mar 22, 2006)

Uh beau... you look like you just ate something unpleasant... :uhyeah:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 22, 2006)

10

*Sticks tongue out as far as it will go*


----------



## Kacey (Mar 22, 2006)

A perfect example of my dog's self-image - even if he's really an 80-pound coward!  10


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2006)

I like the bright colors used in your emblem Kacey... 9/10


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm not sure what your's is Caver. 6


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what your's is Caver. 6


hint... it goes on your head and lights your way in the dark


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 22, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what your's is Caver. 6



I do! Its a caving helmet.

Iceman... Hail to the King baby! 9


----------



## bignick (Mar 22, 2006)

It's a caving helmet...



10 for you iceman...no explanation needed...


----------



## Kacey (Mar 22, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I like the bright colors used in your emblem Kacey... 9/10



Thanks!  It's my class's patch emblem.  So... do you practice MA in caves?  Or is the spelunking separate?  It's a nice helmet - but the image is a little fuzzy.  9/10.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Thanks!  It's my class's patch emblem.  So... do you practice MA in caves?  Or is the spelunking separate?  It's a nice helmet - but the image is a little fuzzy.  9/10.



Check out MACaver thread created by Flatlander... all questions answered there ... 

(use search)


----------



## kenpo0324 (Mar 23, 2006)

Bignick a 10, always like hacksaw as a wrestler..


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 23, 2006)

I'll give the squirel (or is it a chipmunk?) smashed on the window an *8* just because it made me grin.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 23, 2006)

kenpotex..i'll give it an 8/10...it looks cool but i can't really tell what it's from (could just be my bad eyes though) lol


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 23, 2006)

JadeTigress, I have ALWAYS loved that avatar - the morphing and stuff - WAY KEWL. 10~~


----------



## Kreth (Mar 23, 2006)

psssst... Hey, shesulsa, you've got something stuck to your nose...


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 23, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> psssst... Hey, shesulsa, you've got something stuck to your nose...


Hey, unless that tongue of yours is as long as Gene's is, stop making fun of my nose piercing, k?


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 23, 2006)

Shesulsa gets a 10...

Since I made the avatar for her.

Hehe.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 23, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Shesulsa gets a 10...
> 
> Since I made the avatar for her.
> 
> Hehe.


 
You get a 10 as well. There is beauty in simplicity...


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 24, 2006)

jonathan- I gave yours a 10, because it looks cool.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 24, 2006)

tkdgirl ~ i give yours a 10...who doesn't love a bunny with a pancake on it's head...lol


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 24, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> tkdgirl ~ i give yours a 10...who doesn't love a bunny with a pancake on it's head...lol



Jade Tigress, you get a 10 as well... cuz the 1/2 Human 1/2 Tiger icon is pretty cool.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 24, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Jade Tigress, you get a 10 as well... cuz the 1/2 Human 1/2 Tiger icon is pretty cool.


 
Punk, love the pirate's life & I gotta back the fellow Chicagoan!

And Caver, sorry I didn't clue in.:asian:


----------



## swiftpete (Mar 25, 2006)

Ice man I'll give you 9. To me that looks like Elvis in a gi and I can't see how anyone wouldn't think that was funny!
Before mine gets a rating, I just want to let you know that it is me coming out of the sea in this pic. Yeah!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 25, 2006)

swiftpete - i'll give your avatar a 10 because not only is the setting cool, but it's actually you in the picture...


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

Pam,

I give your avatar a 10/10.  I love the way the face and the tiger morph together.  It has always been one of my favorites on MT.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 25, 2006)

There are no sufficient words for that avatar! It is simply the best one I've ever seen! No matter how many times I look at it, it freaks me out!

Oh yea...20 outta 10!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2006)

Lisa  

I LOVE your poodle avatar.  It's so you.  You are a delicate, sweet, loving little thing but cross you ... and the rest is history.  It reminds me of you without caffeine.  Heck, it reminds me of ME without caffeine!  :ultracool

Kudos to Egg for creating it for you, too (and Techno for creating mine).

Poodles Tock! 10/10(inside joke)

**EDIT**
Dangit, Gemini, you beat me to it! Your avatar really suits your name here and looks way kewl!  8/10


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 25, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Lisa
> 
> I LOVE your poodle avatar. It's so you. You are a delicate, sweet, loving little thing but cross you ... and the rest is history. It reminds me of you without caffeine. Heck, it reminds me of ME without caffeine! :ultracool
> 
> ...



The only thing better that Shesulsa'a Avatar is herself. 

I borrowed Wayne's Guitar, and got an 11 out of 10.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 25, 2006)

swiftpete said:
			
		

> Ice man I'll give you 9. To me that looks like Elvis in a gi and I can't see how anyone wouldn't think that was funny!
> Before mine gets a rating, I just want to let you know that it is me coming out of the sea in this pic. Yeah!


 
It IS Elvis in a gi! He was one of Ed Parker's students


----------



## Gemini (Mar 25, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> **EDIT**
> Dangit, Gemini, you beat me to it!


Mwahahahaha!

I have the reactions of a cat! Don't mess!
*runs away*

Iceman, don't ever change it! That's one of the most unmistakable avatars ever! 8/10.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> The only thing better that Shesulsa'a Avatar is herself.
> 
> I borrowed Wayne's Guitar, and got an 11 out of 10.



Rich, you sure now how to make a girl blush.  And since your avatar was skipped ... I get yours.  

Your Avatar as only ever changed, to my recollection, since I've been here to reflect a picture of you and Mr. Remy Presas.  What you have up right now is a very kewl testimony to the founder of Balintawak.  It looks like an LP album cover - open it up, spin the vinyl and get surprised.  And I think you're like that too.  10/10!!

On Rock Balintawak!


----------



## MSUTKD (Mar 25, 2006)

shesulsa,

I am captivated by your avatar.  I have always wondered about it.  When you close threads, I fear it. 

ron


----------



## Kreth (Mar 25, 2006)

MSUTKD said:
			
		

> shesulsa,
> 
> I am captivated by your avatar. I have always wondered about it.


You do realize that all of the hot women on the internet are actually 40 year old men? :uhyeah:


----------



## bignick (Mar 25, 2006)

Honestly,....5...not a big Kiss fan...


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 25, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> You do realize that all of the hot women on the internet are actually 40 year old men? :uhyeah:



Named Jeff...

Thats right folks... KRETH is EVERY HOT WOMAN ON THE NET.

Nick... 8 outta 10.  I cant give you 10 cuz Pro Wrestling is FAKE.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2006)

Technopunk I like your new aviator on a scale I"ll give it a 9 it is, I don't know how to explan it but I like it.
Terry


----------



## Kreth (Mar 25, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> KRETH is EVERY HOT WOMAN ON THE NET.


I can't back that up. Some of them have a better beard than I do...
And Terry, I have to deduct 2 points because it looks like you're trying to put a hammerlock on those 2 cute little girls. 8 points for them. :uhyeah:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 26, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I can't back that up. Some of them have a better beard than I do...
> And Terry, I have to deduct 2 points because it looks like you're trying to put a hammerlock on those 2 cute little girls. 8 points for them. :uhyeah:


 
Gotta dig Gene, 10.


----------



## Henderson (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm stayin neutral when it comes to Elvis.  Don't want to tick anyone off.  HAHA.  5

Frank


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 26, 2006)

Probably as good as a black and white avatar can get: 

7


----------



## Lisa (Mar 26, 2006)

Grenandier,

Your avatar literally makes me shiver every time I see it!  An people think my dog freaks them out! 

10/10


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 26, 2006)

Lisa 

For comic relief: 10

For sheer horror: 9.5

For the double twist and loop: 9

For the best blending of a childs cuddly play thing with the obvious demonic possesion since chucky: 10

That gives us a 9.6 Its gold for lisa


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2006)

For starkness and blacky whitey - 9
For the odd angle of the arm - 9
For the strange George Romero vibe I get from it - 7
For the rating of Lisa's av - 10

8.75


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 27, 2006)

Egg-  although it's strange, I'll give it a 10 for originality (and it looks cool).


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Egg- although it's strange, I'll give it a 10 for originality (and it looks cool).


 
And you get a 10 cause I posted yours first


----------



## Lisa (Mar 27, 2006)

I find your avatar haunting, Egg.  The sadness it expresses is unmistakable.  Sees through you, ya know what I mean?  10/10

Reminds me of a Prince poster, perhaps from the Purple Rain era.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I find your avatar haunting, Egg. The sadness it expresses is unmistakable. Sees through you, ya know what I mean? 10/10
> 
> Reminds me of a Prince poster, perhaps from the Purple Rain era.


 
Prince?!

And we were becoming such good friends...


----------



## stickarts (Mar 28, 2006)

eye catching!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 29, 2006)

i'll give it a 7/10...would rate it higher if i knew for sure who was in the pic but i'm guessing it's you and a master/grandmaster in your system? (pic is too small for me to recognize faces)...


----------



## stickarts (Mar 29, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> i'll give it a 7/10...would rate it higher if i knew for sure who was in the pic but i'm guessing it's you and a master/grandmaster in your system? (pic is too small for me to recognize faces)...


 
Thank you! Yes, that is GM Remy Presas and I.
I am working on getting a better photo 9easier to see).
I like yours very much and will say 8 1/2 overall!
Of course I am partial to tigers / tigresses! :0)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 29, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> Thank you! Yes, that is GM Remy Presas and I.
> I am working on getting a better photo 9easier to see).
> I like yours very much and will say 8 1/2 overall!
> Of course I am partial to tigers / tigresses! :0)



ahhhhh...well in that case you get a 10


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 29, 2006)

Jade Tigress:

- for originality of concept: 9
- because I'm annoyed at the fact that half of the hot chick's face is missing: 2
- tigers are cool, but yours isn't scary.  Scary tigers score higher: 6
- double counting the "originality of concept" (it should carry a higher relative weighting here....):  9 again.

Average: 6.5

*Also, I'd like to mention that all this gratuitous high scoring that I've seen thus far in the thread is quite obviously biased, insofar as the actual scores granted don't seem to be too focused on the actual merits of the image being scored.  What a bunch of mutual back patters you guys are.*

:ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2006)

Flatlander!! Yours is one of the most distinct avatars on MT and was when I first arrived here - even before you made it 3D and aminated.

The Yin/Yang fire/ice is contemplative and the only thing that makes it better is that you have a tat that matches!

So - 
Inspiration ... 10
Animation ...  8
Beauty/color ... 8
Because I'm annoyed that there's not a pic of a hot Cabana boy in it ... 2 

But because I like ya as well ... I'll give it a 9.9999999!!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 29, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Flatlander!! Yours is one of the most distinct avatars on MT and was when I first arrived here - even before you made it 3D and aminated.
> 
> The Yin/Yang fire/ice is contemplative and the only thing that makes it better is that you have a tat that matches!
> 
> ...


 
Shesulsa, your's is enchanting! 9.8


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 30, 2006)

Pose/Stance Integration - 9
Elvis Content - 10
Charm - 8
Charisma - +3
A-well, a-well, a-well, a-well - 8

7.6


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 30, 2006)

That's a fairly handy avatar there....


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 30, 2006)

Flatlander - 

i like this avatar after i inspected it closer i find the waves are distinctly similar to _The Great Wave _by Hokusai so points there for that.  I like the flames that counter the wave a lot also however i'm not so sure about the flames in the background personally.

Altogether a tip top avatar worthy of an 8.5, only let down in my opinion by the flames in the background.  But 8.5 isn't bad is it?


----------



## kid (Apr 6, 2006)

8. I am kinda stingy with my high scores.  Plus i am not that familiar with wing chung.  


Mark


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2006)

9... because she's cute... who is she? kinda hard to tell exactly who... only can see that she's cute...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

Creepiness - 9
Potential for use in Jurrasic Park Genetic Experiment - 9
Green - 10
Wet My Pants When I saw It 1st - 8
Kissability - 2

Toadal - 7.6


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 6, 2006)

Egg, 

Your new avatar is cool, however, it reminds me of a Marylin Manson song that is only marginally cool... so I can only give you an 8.5


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Creepiness - 9
> Potential for use in Jurrasic Park Genetic Experiment - 9
> Green - 10
> Wet My Pants When I saw It 1st - 8
> ...



DO NOT VOTE AGAIN ON MY AVATAR FOR THIS REPLY... 

Kissability? Try these frogs if you want kissability! :uhyeah:

1st one ... For the guys... c'mon pucker up fellas
2nd one ... For the ladies... gotta love them *GREEN* lips eh?
3rd one ... A Birdcage Frog if ever there was one...


----------



## Zoran (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool pic 10/10






 Very hot 10/10






 Nice, reminds me of mondays - 9/10






 Love that cartoon - 8/10






 Evil looking amphibian - 8/10






 Falling down the rabbit hole - 8/10






 Very sick, I like it - 7/10

Anyways, just picked some of my favorites.


----------



## Zoran (Apr 7, 2006)

Aw well, the images were supposed to display on screen, not a link. Must be something to do with the way the avatars are stored. Sorry.


----------



## hemi (Apr 14, 2006)

Ill have to give the Black belt lizard a 7, but I would love to see a match between him and the Geico lizard :whip:


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 14, 2006)

A definite 9 on the Predator! Love 'em!


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 10, 2006)

Ok everyone!  This one is being renewed due to swordlady's latest thread!  Macaver-  yours is spooky!  I hope I'll *never* see a frog that looks like that!


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 10, 2006)

tkdgirl,

Love your avatar!  It shows that even something that may be "ungainly" can be perfectly balanced and graceful!!!!


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 11, 2006)

Ceicei,

Intense stare you've got there...


----------



## Henderson (Jun 11, 2006)

My wife freaks out whenever she sees Grenadier's avatar.  (HUGE arachniphobe)....

I give it a 9.


----------

